# Не включаются use-флаги

## andreil

Пытаюсь собрать некоторые пакеты со следующими флагами:

/etc/portage/package.use/mplayer2

```
media-video/mplayer2 gif jpeg oss png xvid -dvdnav vdpau tga

media-video/ffmpeg aac alsa cpudetection libass mp3 oss theora vdpau vorbis x264 xvid threads truetype
```

"emerge -av mplayer2" выдаёт следующее:

```
[ebuild   R   #] media-video/ffmpeg-2.1.3:0/52.55.55  USE="X aac alsa bindist bzip2 cpudetection encode hardcoded-tables iconv libass mp3 network oss theora threads truetype vorbis xvid zlib (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-aacplus) (-altivec) (-amr) -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) (-avx) -avx2 (-bluray) -cdio -celt -debug -doc -examples -faac -fdk -flite (-fma4) -fontconfig (-frei0r) -gme -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 (-ieee1394) -jack -jpeg2k (-ladspa) -libcaca -libsoxr -libv4l (-mips32r2) (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmx) (-mmxext) -modplug -neon -openal -openssl -opus -pic -pulseaudio (-quvi) (-rtmp) (-schroedinger) -sdl -speex (-sse) (-sse2) (-sse3) (-sse4) (-sse4_2) -ssh (-ssse3) -static-libs {-test} -twolame -v4l (-vaapi) (-vdpau) (-vis) (-vpx) -wavpack (-x264) (-zvbi)" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-video/mplayer2-2.0_p20130428-r1  USE="X alsa cdio enca gif iconv ipv6 jpeg libass mp3 network opengl oss png postproc samba shm tga threads unicode xscreensaver xv (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-altivec) (-aqua) (-bluray) (-bs2b) -cddb -cpudetection -debug -directfb -doc (-dvb) (-dvd) -dvdnav -ftp -jack -joystick (-ladspa) -lcms -libcaca (-lirc) -md5sum (-mmx) (-mmxext) -mng -pnm -portaudio -pulseaudio -pvr (-quvi) -radio (-selinux) (-sse) (-sse2) (-ssse3) -symlink -v4l -vcd (-vdpau) -xinerama -yuv4mpeg" 0 kB
```

Т.е. не включились USE-флаги "vdpau x264", которые необходимы - без него даже средненькое видео забивает 30-50% ЦП...

Аналогично и с другими флагами, наподобие "sse mmx sse2 ssse3" - указывал их в /etc/portage/make.conf. Реакии 0...  :Sad: 

----------

## Pinkbyte

Флаги в скобках означают, что они замаскированы - либо для данного пакета, либо глобально. Покажите emerge --info media-video/ffmpeg

----------

